# Fishing in Dubai



## Hesh GT (Aug 14, 2008)

Gents,

Just moved from Australia; wondering how is fishing like over here (Dubai). Anyone can put me on the right direction, in terms of licenses required, tackle shops ... etc.

Would appreciate any help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

if you're ever sorting a fishing trip out, give me a shout. I'm no pro or anthing, byt like catchin me dinner every now and then!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

You can add me to that list as well. 

Can't help you much on your questions. The kit we used was bought at dragon mart and came in just over 500 dhs (rods, lines, sinkers, everything needed) I thought that was pretty cheap.

I've only been fishing twice, a few months back. Shore fishing, didn't catch anything though...

We did go out in the ocean once, and caught a few little fishies. They were quite yummy.  Wasn't sure bout cleaning and where to , so this guy did it for us, for a nominal fee off course. 










This is unfortunately all I can add to this thread.


----------



## Hesh GT (Aug 14, 2008)

This sound interesting that you cought something from the second time!! It has been a while since I cought a fish, back in Aust.

Any more help will be appreciated. Just one more, is there any fishing magazines that tells you about fishing in Dubai?

Cheers


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I have not come across any, the again I haven't been actively looking for any. will have a look next time I'm at the shops.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I came across this article on Gulf News and thought that it might be of interest to all the avid fishermen on the forum

Gulfnews: Fishing at your pleasure in the UAE


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Count me in for a fishing trip also!!!


----------



## nandaclan (Nov 11, 2008)

Hesh,

Moving in the New Year, how did you get on with the fishing Qs, is it worth bringing gear over and is there any charters worth trying or is it just as good from the shore?


----------

